
New theory could explain missing 95 percent of the cosmos - chriskanan
https://phys.org/news/2018-12-universe-theory-percent-cosmos.amp
======
LandR
>a fluid which possesses 'negative mass." If you were to push a negative mass,
it would accelerate towards you.

I can't wrap my head around that statement.

